# Went to the doctor today.



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I went to see a doctor about my anxiety and depression...it was hard waiting there, but it needed to be done. I had a friend who was there in spirit which made the waiting a lot easier.

The doc made me pass some physical test and tomorrow morning i have to go get my blood take to be analysed. Then in two weeks i'm seeing the doctor again and if i'm lucky i'll start usind meds 

It's not much, but you can call that progress :yes


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

That is definitely a big step in the right direction. Good luck!


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

Good job, Triste! :banana 

That is progress and don't forget that success.

I take it that you are seeing a general practitioner, as they are doing blood work, etc.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Good job. I haven't really had the nerve to see a doctor about any of this. The last time I even went to a doctor was years ago. :stu


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

That's great! I hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Good luck!


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

what type of physical test and why do they need blood?

my counsellor also recommended seeing a GP, actually i have an appointment in 1 hour...eek


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Triste Golem,

I am proud of you, man! :boogie :boogie :boogie
They wanted to make sure you were alright. You will be fine. :yes


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Good for you! :clap Best of luck with your treatment!


----------



## alaprochaine (Nov 20, 2006)

BRAVO :kiss 
MEL the Limping Gazelle


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

That's great Triste. 

Seeing a doctor for anxiety and depression was one of the best decisions I ever made. Good luck!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: re: Went to the doctor today.*

Thank guys! I'm really proud of myself. I actualy went to have my blood taken today, but the clinic was closed... :mum so i have to get there early tomorrow. and face the public, again :sigh



Melanie Le Treut said:


> BRAVO :kiss
> MEL the Limping Gazelle


Merci Mel 

Ne désespère pas  La belle gazelle en toi pourra courir bientôt :lol :b


----------



## alaprochaine (Nov 20, 2006)

Hope you went for your blood test :boogie 
Joyeux noel . :banana 
Marie qui se masse (Merry christmas)

Mais dine francz (made in france)
oui Arlette (we are late)


----------



## constantly_trying (Nov 3, 2006)

I went to a doctor once and she gave me generic xanax. She asked me two questions, and then prescribed them to me.

I took two of them and said forget it. I didn't like the way they made me feel.

Some people love them, but they are not for everyone.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

That's a huge first step. You should be so proud of yourself!


----------

